# Parent Visa



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi,
I recently received PR from Australia along with my wife and 2 kids and want to relocate now. But my parents are old around 73 and I can't leave them and want to take them with me. What visa options do I have now and how much processing time will it take 

Kind advise is required asap. Thanks


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

There are multiple options available but the processing time takes around 3 years (with hefty fees) to 50 years of queue

Parent category visas

Recommend you to get a Visitor VISA immediately and apply for one of these in the long run


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anamica23 said:


> There are multiple options available but the processing time takes around 3 years (with hefty fees) to 50 years of queue
> 
> Parent category visas
> 
> Recommend you to get a Visitor VISA immediately and apply for one of these in the long run


How much time it takes for visitor visa. What is the maximum stay in visitor visa and no of entries??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

immigrant589 said:


> How much time it takes for visitor visa. What is the maximum stay in visitor visa and no of entries??


Not sure about Pakistan, but it shouldn't be much different than India. For us it takes anywhere between a week to four weeks (of course could be longer depending on circumstances with each case). Maximum stay depends on what you request- it usually is either 3 months or 12 out of 18 months and the visa is valid for 36 months. Requesting for a stay longer than 3 months would require them to undertake and pass the medical tests.

There is no limit on the number of entries.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Not sure about Pakistan, but it shouldn't be much different than India. For us it takes anywhere between a week to four weeks (of course could be longer depending on circumstances with each case). Maximum stay depends on what you request- it usually is either 3 months or 12 out of 18 months and the visa is valid for 36 months. Requesting for a stay longer than 3 months would require them to undertake and pass the medical tests.
> 
> There is no limit on the number of entries.


Just curious, isnt the number of entry is 1 and once you are out of Australia you have to again get Visitor VISA?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Anamica23 said:


> Just curious, isnt the number of entry is 1 and once you are out of Australia you have to again get Visitor VISA?


No, it is not... this is what a 600 visitor visa grant reads:

Visa Class: Visitor (class FA)
Visa Subclass: Visitor (subclass 600)
Visa Subclass Stream: Tourist
Visa Grant Number: ___________
Visa Grant Date: 12 August 2017
Travel Document Number: ___________
Travel Document Country: ___________
Must Not Arrive After: 12 August 2020
Stay Period: 12 month(s) from the date of each arrival
Travel Facility: *Multiple*
Visa Conditions:
8501 - Maintain health insurance
8503 - No further stay
8558 - Maximum 12 months stay in 18 months
8101 - No work
8201 - Maximum 3 months study


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> No, it is not... this is what a 600 visitor visa grant reads:
> 
> Visa Class: Visitor (class FA)
> Visa Subclass: Visitor (subclass 600)
> ...


Ha ... missed that valuable information.. thanks


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

KeeDa said:


> No, it is not... this is what a 600 visitor visa grant reads:
> 
> Visa Class: Visitor (class FA)
> Visa Subclass: Visitor (subclass 600)
> ...


Visitor visas for parents (if they identify themselves as parents of an Australian PR or Citizen) could be anything from 18 months to 5 years in duration. 

It will normally depend on whether they have visited Australia before and whether they have applied for, or are in the queue for, a Parent Visa.

They can stay in Australia for 12 months in any 18 month period, will need to pass medicals and have comprehensive private medical insurance, and are not able to apply for any other visa while in Australia.


----------



## immigrant589 (Jun 11, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Not sure about Pakistan, but it shouldn't be much different than India. For us it takes anywhere between a week to four weeks (of course could be longer depending on circumstances with each case). Maximum stay depends on what you request- it usually is either 3 months or 12 out of 18 months and the visa is valid for 36 months. Requesting for a stay longer than 3 months would require them to undertake and pass the medical tests.
> 
> There is no limit on the number of entries.


What sort of medical tests and conditions are required for parents to have a visit visa?
Also how much private insurance costs?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

immigrant589 said:


> What sort of medical tests and conditions are required for parents to have a visit visa?
> Also how much private insurance costs?


Tests similar to the ones you did for your PR.

Insurance costs: I am not an expert, but I believe they would vary depending on age, existing conditions, etc (not sure). You should research, compare, and buy accordingly. https://www.comparethemarket.com.au/ is a good place to start.


----------



## safathexpatforum2015 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I'm yet to make my initial entry into AU to activate my PR. However, I'm trying to initiate a visitor visa application for my Mom, so that ,if approved, I can take her with me when I visit AU.

I need your valuable input on whether or not I should start her visitor visa process now or Should I wait to make a permanent move to AU and then initiate her Visa? 

I want to show that I'm financially supporting her (today, as Im in the US), but she would travel to AU all by herself. Please share your inputs and personal experience if any.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

safathexpatforum2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm yet to make my initial entry into AU to activate my PR. However, I'm trying to initiate a visitor visa application for my Mom, so that ,if approved, I can take her with me when I visit AU.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro

Did u take your parent? I am on the same boat. I am looking for multiple options. Appriciate your response on this. Can we apply visitor visa before I make a entry to AU??


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

KeeDa said:


> Tests similar to the ones you did for your PR.
> 
> Insurance costs: I am not an expert, but I believe they would vary depending on age, existing conditions, etc (not sure). You should research, compare, and buy accordingly. https://www.comparethemarket.com.au/ is a good place to start.


Insurance costs varies between 230 to 600 a month for couple. Any ongoing health condition is not covered. I normally buy from Bupa and pay around 300 a month as premium.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> Insurance costs varies between 230 to 600 a month for couple. Any ongoing health condition is not covered. I normally buy from Bupa and pay around 300 a month as premium.


Yes, I received a quote of 145 per month per parent from BUPA.


----------

